# So it begins................the modding



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

19" Kahn RS-V second hand but are going in for a refurb,not to some peoples taste i know being 19" and the VG which i like ( not carbon ) but the misses thinks it looks cheap and nasty. " very chav"

Got ralliart muds flaps on their way so they should be on next week.




Would like to get a front lip slight tint on the windows, comments welcome

Cheers
Scud


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

They look good. Nice looking car as well.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Look nice but I think it could do with being dropped a bit. 

There's a lot of space around the wheels/arches, especially on the front. 

Looks mint though :thumb:


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

That looks awful buddy, It really cheapens the car.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Not sure on the wheels mate, but the car looks stunning.


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

Lovely car, orrible wheels, sorry mate spoils it for me.


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Yeh mate get them off tbh, you need some japanese wheels on there, volk ce28's in bronze would look sweet! Or some advans  But they are anything but cheap :S


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

excuse my ignorance but what exactly do those shrk fins on the top do?


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

Fill your boots :thumb:

http://www.autospeed.com/A_3059/cms/article.html


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

nsanity said:


> Yeh mate get them off tbh, you need some japanese wheels on there, volk ce28's in bronze would look sweet! Or some advans  But they are anything but cheap :S


Like every other evo owner you mean:lol: price up 4 kahn rs-v wheels, if theres 1 thing they are not it got to be cheap


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Just a thought Scud, those wheels would look very nice in black, I think the car would then look very mean.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

This is something along the lines im aiming for Pug, this is PS'd


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Scud said:


> This is something along the lines im aiming for Pug, this is PS'd


Yes liking that :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

They do look better like that, by the way Pug you are floating round the mlr too.


----------



## djn1984 (Oct 9, 2007)

I dont really like them mate, the standard Enkei's are much nicer imo


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Scud said:


> They do look better like that, by the way Pug you are floating round the mlr too.


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

even a different colour they dont look good,sorry not my cuppa


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Quality wheels - you made a good choice there


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

pav-g said:


> Quality wheels - you made a good choice there


Finally :wave: Thank You


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Some Speedline Turinis in grey would be so much better.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TeZ said:


> Some Speedline Turinis in grey would be so much better.


But alot of other evo owners have that wheel, why would i want to be the same as everyone else. Its the same on here, someone likes megs - everyone likes megs, then the same person changes to 3m so and guess what .........

Its about being different to me.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Think they will look great a bit darker scud  good choice.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

its an evo you could put anything on it 
and it would lok the nuts
spot on scudy:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> its an evo you could put anything on it
> and it would lok the nuts
> spot on scudy:thumb:


Will try to pop down this week to you bud so you can have a tidy look but you will have to let me know where you are in ponty.:thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah...............wot u working the weekend???


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> yeah...............wot u working the weekend???


You know as much as me m8, they treat me like a mushroom


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> yeah...............wot u working the weekend???


Off saturday and days sunday, do you wanna crack at the zaf ?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

DEFO WHAT TIME DO YOU WANT ME THERE:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

10 be ok ?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

10 BUTT c u then:thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

you gotta get GTA IV


----------



## jazzmanfq (Mar 19, 2008)

Scud said:


> But a lot of other evo owners have that wheel, why would i want to be the same as everyone else. Its the same on here, someone likes megs - everyone likes megs, then the same person changes to 3m so and guess what .........
> 
> Its about being different to me.


spot on mate tbh as soon as you start modding its kind of hard to stop,
personally i do like your wheels :thumb:and would probably get them done in white aka rally slag:devil: but a fashionable look would be anthracite of which i am not a fan gunmetal possibly, however the car will become more of a show car as the handling characteristics are worsened when sizing up as mentioned by many evo owners on the mlr, which is why i got a spare set of enkies and refurb in white so still looks unique but hasnt lost its edge when driving spirited i am not sure on the vortex gen either as although it serves a purpose it looks typically a halfords special item, tbh the car is awesome enough without it!!!! looks great in black btw we nearly bought one in black also


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Scud said:


> But alot of other evo owners have that wheel, why would i want to be the same as everyone else. Its the same on here, someone likes megs - everyone likes megs, then the same person changes to 3m so and guess what .........
> 
> Its about being different to me.


The rims rock!
But if you really want to be different you need 13" steel wheels with chrome spinner trims on:lol:


----------



## smiffygas (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice Evo! I used to sell them when I worked at Mitsubishi! Awesome cars! Nice clean example too!


----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)

wheels look great.


----------

